# Ubuntu 8 vs Mandriva 2008



## Sathish (Jun 22, 2008)

Lot of people says ubuntu is the best distro for desktop...

recently i have replaced ubuntu with Mandriva 2008..
i felt that mandriva 2008 overtakes some area in ubuntu esp. in desktop ver.

Excellent Hardware confign... I never installed additional driver for my system, (esp. on Asus A8N series MothBoar, 7300 GT, Samsung 713N LCD, DSL modem)
Faster than Ubuntu.

But im not a professional linux user...

Anybody plzzz quote any advantages in ubuntu over Mandriva 2008..
Which is Best for desktop.....
(Stable, look and Feel , software packages)


----------



## mehulved (Jun 23, 2008)

Betruger said:


> Anybody plzzz quote any advantages in ubuntu over Mandriva 2008..


package management for one?


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Jun 23, 2008)

^Package Management in Mandriva is quiet good too. The GUI tool (dont remember name now) for installing and uninstalling packages works flawlessly and the installation speed is simply superb! I dont think its inferior to ubuntu in that respect anymore, inspite of the famous "dependency hell" issue with the RPM format.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 23, 2008)

*URPMI = DEB*


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 23, 2008)

Used Ubuntu 8.04 and found it was very slow. So switched back to OpenSuse 10.3. Mandriva is better.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 23, 2008)

I too have seen guys going gaga over apt-get in Debian-based system.
Nowdual-booting Hardy & OpenSusue 11.0 and found the latter to be more polished, way faster than GNOME Hardy and YaST is very good. Configuring my BSNL Dataone was a pain though.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 23, 2008)

Specially parka123  A hardcore deb fan  Mandriva is great and has pwned Ubuntu in almost all areas  urpmi is as good as deb..Mandriva has slick UI , better eyecandy , better tools, good s/w drivers and applications


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 23, 2008)

> Mandriva is great and has pwned Ubuntu in almost all areas  urpmi is as good as deb..Mandriva has slick UI , better eyecandy , better tools, good s/w drivers and applications



The only difference I have heard and noticed on Mandriva is that it contains much better modules for the hardware support and a easier wizard to install. Other than that I don't see how the eye candy part is relevant? Don't you get access to the same eye candy regardles sof the distro you are on ? Or are you saying that the default themes , wallpapers look nice ?


----------



## Pat (Jun 23, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> Specially parka123  A hardcore deb fan  *Mandriva is great and has pwned Ubuntu in almost all areas*  urpmi is as good as deb..Mandriva has slick UI , better eyecandy , better tools, good s/w drivers and applications



Really ?? How, when, where ?


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 23, 2008)

How many days is it gonna take to get it into your thick skulls?

There aint no such thing a _best_ distro.
Use whatever you feel comfortable with.

Sheesh , everytime a new guys starts using linux , we get back to this topic.


----------



## Pat (Jun 23, 2008)

^^Well, whats wrong with a healthy discussion ?


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 23, 2008)

Yea , sure , it's all fine n healthy now .
But we all know how these discussions end dont we?


----------



## Sathish (Jun 23, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Other than that I don't see how the eye candy part is relevant? Don't you get access to the same eye candy regardles sof the distro you are on ? Or are you saying that the default themes , wallpapers look nice ?




Just install Compiz Fusion  
Emerald Theme manager and Compiz fusion icon. and go to www.kde-loog.org, pick up your fav windows decorator, themes, wallpapers, icons ...etc.. and feel that 
you are in Heaven..

and i will challlange that Mandriva hardware recong. is excellent of all distro. (including ubuntu..)


----------



## Pat (Jun 23, 2008)

^^ You are missing the point. What he is trying to say is that you can get the eye-candy (compiz fusion et al.) on all distros and its not that only Mandriva can look good and others cannot.


----------



## vaithy (Jun 23, 2008)

from mandriva 2006 and 2007 and its spring variations I always struggle with it...But now mandriva 2008.1 spring is my main distro along with six others, my second best is Sidux-2008 which is actually simplified Debian 'sid'. Now the posting is from Parsix 1.01 simply cool..everything is 'Black magic' here. even OO is also black.. parsix made black is so beautiful.. But hardware detection mandriva win hands... even in my office computer where every linux distro refuse to see the printer atached with it mandriva automatically installed the necessary drivers loo.. ready to print.. in the business point this is the best distro i recommend for business people..with samba server i can see all my co- workers WIN'doze machines...I use ubuntu upto 7.10  now no more bandu's...Suse is sleek.. powerful.. but no thanks... I don't want part of your spoils with'm$'


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 23, 2008)

> Just install Compiz Fusion
> Emerald Theme manager and Compiz fusion icon. and go to www.kde-loog.org, pick up your fav windows decorator, themes, wallpapers, icons ...etc.. and feel that
> you are in Heaven..



This has been explan in the another post. 



> and i will challlange that Mandriva hardware recong. is excellent of all distro. (including ubuntu..)



I'd still prefer Ubuntu just because its my choice of what OS I have on my system.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 23, 2008)

Baah. Guys post replies by taking your head out of sand  When did I said we can't customize Liinux. Have you forgotten that I had only had posted 2 *Customization* Guide for Ubuntu Search Thinkdigit Open Source Section. and if you guys think that I am Mandriva fan that you are sadly mistaken..I am no distro fan .. Check my previous review.. *www.techenclave.com/reviews-and-previews/major-linux-distros-shootout-100362-gars2.html  | *www.techenclave.com/reviews-and-previews/major-linux-distros-shootout-100362-gars3.html 

You might notice that I have given Ubuntu Gutsy maximum point because it deserves it .. Not Mandriva that time.. But Mandriva developers has the turned the table again.. and if you still think I am a distro fan then you are a headcase.. Apart from that people stick to a particular distro and didn't wanna try others.. So its not my fault if you are accustomed to one distroo..

I will be removing Mandriva , am waiting for my HDD to get fixed till then I can't install else I will lose the data  After that I will try SUSE 11.0 ..

Please don't add Compiz in toopic its a Universal Distro tool. So thats not the case with any distro..


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 23, 2008)

> Apart from that people stick to a particular distro and didn't wanna try others.. So its not my fault if you are accustomed to one distroo..



Mostly because they prefer to stay on one OS than having it reinstalled every other week. This thread is just another random Linux comparison thread. There will most likely be another one next week and the week after etc.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 23, 2008)

Also stop eating my head by saying am a Mandriva fan


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 23, 2008)

> Also stop eating my head by saying am a Mandriva fan



Huh?


----------



## Pat (Jun 24, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> Also stop eating my head by saying am a Mandriva fan



Lol! Chillax dude  
Firstly, I dont think anybody called you Mandriva fan
Secondly, whats wrong in being a fan  I love Ubuntu and if you call me a Ubuntu fan, I am ok with it


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2008)

I am too lazy to find a Mandriva 2008 video in utube.anybody can help me? 
show me esp the package management by urpmi and someother dingolappi? forgot the name


----------



## Pat (Jun 24, 2008)

^^If nobody else does, I will post a video of the same in a day (I am going to try Mandriva Spring once again on my system)


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2008)

do post with commentory on mandirva/suse package management system.  it sure will be useful for many!


----------



## Pat (Jun 24, 2008)

Honestly speaking, I hate the new opensuse release. It has crashed on me 7 times already in 2 days (I have not yet rebooted my lappy normally on opensuse, everytime it crashes and I have to hard-reboot)

Culprits:

1: KDE4 crashed my system 3 times
2: KInternet 2 times
3: OpenSUSE update manager 2 times

I am just back from an opensuse crash 



praka123 said:


> do post with commentory on mandirva/suse package management system.  it sure will be useful for many!



praka dude..here you go:

*rapidshare.com/files/124544589/mandriva-urpmi.ogg

I have made this video which uses urpmi to install wine and winedoors! Please note that this was run from live environment and not installed!

Initial impression:
Mandriva desktop looks very polished and ready-for-the-desktop

Will install it tomorrow probably and upload a video wherein I will update my system using urpmi!

Peace


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 24, 2008)

NucleusKore = SuSE fan
DarkStar = Mandriva fan
Praka123 = Debian fan

Me = *linux* fan


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 24, 2008)

@Pat : OMG your net connection rocks.. btw why don't you use Kick OFF menu. .Riight ClickMandriva Menu Icon Switch to Kick Of.. Also which util you have used to capture desktop.. Is it Istanbul ?

MetalHead = Sidux Fan


----------



## Sathish (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi friends. thankx for quotes..

But i dont find any hard time while installing rpm package by Package Manager in Mandriva 2008. (just as Windows, i.e. - right click the rpm package, click install thr. package manager, and the installation is done")
All the popular software are released their software in rpm ext. 
i have all popular software with latest updates in my Mandriva 2008. 

I dont find any difficult to find and install rpm package in Mandriva 2008..


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 24, 2008)

^^Why right click just double click the .rpm file


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 24, 2008)

> ....  one more new user. One more new thread. New user posts 3% of the posts... old members keep fighting over deb and rpm.... fortunately, there are no people trying to go and make the new user go in the Gentoo/BSD/Arch way.... (at least till now....)



^^ Now copy and paste it in all the recent and upcoming threads abut which distro.



Pat said:


> Honestly speaking, I hate the new opensuse release. It has crashed on me 7 times already in 2 days (I have not yet rebooted my lappy normally on opensuse, everytime it crashes and I have to hard-reboot)
> 
> Culprits:
> 
> ...



1). KDE crashes regardless of the operating system.
2). Same goes here, if you use KDE 4.0.x, it WILL crash.
3). Again, same.

I have been using it with gnome/XFCE on my laptop, and it has been 3 days without reboot. Had no problems whatsoever. Multimedia issues were there and 10.3 was better than 11.0 BUT, it is not as bad as you say it is.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2008)

KDE is going through a difficult phase -transition from 3.x to 4.sure this is like beta software  better stick with kde 3.5.x esp archlinux's kdemod.  once u tasted ,no looking back !


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 24, 2008)

This : *www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/
definetely doesnt sound like the announcement of beta software.



> With the fourth major version, the KDE Community marks the beginning of the KDE 4 era.



Dude , they screwed up with KDE 4 , they released it when they had atleast a year's worth of work on it.

That aside , i still dont see the reason for the "Distro X vs Distro Y" threads here.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 24, 2008)

> Dude , they screwed up with KDE 4 , they released it when they had atleast a year's worth of work on it


That my friend is the actual truth . But nonetheless I don't experience crashes like others mention here and I'm on a beta version. 

Offtopic Im starting the next Gentoo vs crux thread soon be free to join.


----------



## Pat (Jun 24, 2008)

aditya.shevade said:


> ^^ Now copy and paste it in all the recent and upcoming threads abut which distro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. KDE 4.1 Beta does not crash on Ubuntu

For points 2 and 3 I had used KDE 3.x and not 4.x 



Dark Star said:


> @Pat : OMG your net connection rocks.. btw why don't you use Kick OFF menu. .Riight ClickMandriva Menu Icon Switch to Kick Of.. Also which util you have used to capture desktop.. Is it Istanbul ?
> 
> MetalHead = Sidux Fan



[showoff] I am on a 16 Mbps connection[/showoff]
Thats one advantage when you live outside India 

And the video was recorded using 'qtrecordmydesktop'


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 24, 2008)

OKay....


----------

